# Wallerboilies Leber - funktionierts ?



## wörni (19. März 2004)

Habe mir ne Tüte Walleboilies Geschmack Leber in 30mm von Top Secret gekauft, und wollte mal wissen ob die Teile funktionieren.

Habe keine Ahnung ob bei mir im Vereinsweiher überhaupt ein Waller drin ist, aber vor ein paar Jahren wurde mal ein kleiner gefangen und vielleicht sind ja noch mehr drin.

Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, da unser Weisfischbestand die letzten Jahre ziemlich geschrumpft ist, vor allem die großen (ab 20cm) Rotfedern und Rotaugen erwischt man gar nicht mehr.

Haben zwar auch ein paar Hechte drin auch ein oder Zwei mit nem Meter, aber im Jahr werden so um die 3 - 5 Hechte gefangen.

Unser Weiher ist ca 25 Jahre alt, 200m lang, 80 m breit und 5- 7 m tief. Kein großartiger Bewuchs am Boden.

Ausserdem sollen die Dinger auch Karpfen fangen. Somit wäre daß natürlich o.k. wenn kein Waller da ist habe ich immer noch die Option auf Karpfen.

Fischt man die Dinger auch am Haar auf Waller ;+ 

Und für interesante Infos und Tipps zum Wallerfischen bin ich ganz Ohr


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. März 2004)

Jegliche Boilies werden am haar gefischt, auch die für waller!!!
Allerdings solltest du keine üblichen Karpfenhaken verwenden, da du ja auf Beifang hoffst. Ich weiss nämlich nicht, ob die Karpfen einen 8/0er Haken "reinkriegen"


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

Habe damit schon mal experimentiert und 2Karpfen gefangen.
Dafür ging Waller dann an meine Rute mit dem Frolic-Teig!
Wenn in deinem Gewässer öfter mit Frolic geangelt wird,geht Waller auch damit!Am Besten Teig davon machen und großen Teigkloß auf Großhaken...


----------



## rob (21. März 2004)

ich hab die boilies von dir schon gefischt.gefangen hab ich aber nichts damit.meine waren popups und haben fürchterlich gestunken.
gebunden hab ich ein haar am welshaken auf einem kevlarvorfach.2 kugeln hatte ich beim fischen aufgezogen.
ich würde dir eher empfehlen an einem gewässer wo du gar nicht weisst ob welse drinnen sind es mit naturködern zu versuchen.ich fisch am liebsten mit tintenfisch oder köderfisch.
gezielt auf wels würd ich nicht mit boilies fischen.
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## spartel111 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wallerboilies Leber - funktionierts ?*

hallo,
fische seit jahren in mainz bis worms am rhein..fange immer nur miniwelse bis 60 cm...aber aale bis 5 pfund!
bräuchte mal nen richtigen ködertipp für waller!
grüße
spartel111


----------



## j4ni (6. März 2008)

*AW: Wallerboilies Leber - funktionierts ?*

Ich meine, dass beim Boiliefischen auf Waller entscheident ist (abgesehen davon ob überhaupt einer im See ist  ) ob die Fische an Boilies "gewöhnt" sind, also ob Murmeln von Karpfenanglern gefüttert werden, andere evtl mit Boilies oder Pelets auf Waler angeln, etc. Generell denke ich es ist eine schlechte Idee, unter deinen Umständen und mit der Methode zu fischen, also nicht zu wissen ob Waller da sind und dann mit Boilies fischen, und wie meinst du das mit dem auf Beifang hoffen? Willst du deine Montage auf Wels oder auf Karpfen auslegen, sprich Vorfachmaterial, Haken, Montage. Grundsätzlich ähnelt es sich bsplw mit einer Festbleimontage mit Boilies am Haar auf Karpfen wie auch auf Wels zu angeln, aber, nein ABER die Dimensionen und die Materialien sind doch etwas unterschiedlicher Natur. Und nur um auf Beifang zu hoffen Kompromisse beim Material zu machen, schadet letztlich dem Fisch und auch wohl deiner Ausbeute.
Du schreibst, dass auch große Hechte da sind, für mich wäre die Wahl der Waffen damit klar: großer Köfi, und ich meine Groß. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit in meinen Augen größer etwas zu fangen, wobei ich auch hier denke Kompromisse am Material sind fehl am Platz.
Du findest hier im Forum bestimmt noch genug Tipps und Tricks zum Wallerfischen, aber nur weil der Weissfischbestand, nein die Weissfischfänge zurückgehen, auf einen (großen?viele?) Wels zu schliessen und weil man immer mal wieder liest, dass man Welse mit Boilies fangen kann bzw Pellets dann zu eben dieser Methode zugreifen um dann evtl nen Beifang abzugreifen finde ich persönlich etwas blauäugig. Ich denke mit einem (großen) Köfi oder anderen NaKö (an der Unterwasserpose zb) wirst du mehr Erfolg haben.
Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Tight Lines!


----------



## gufipanscher (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wallerboilies Leber - funktionierts ?*

Also ein 30er Boilie erfordert keinen 8/0er Haken wie hier geschrieben wurde und so wie du dein Gewässer beschrieben hast, hast du keine Hindernisse, also isses in meinen Augen dort möglich zweigleisig zu fahren. Klar, die Rute, Rolle und vorallem Schnur mit Montage sollte einigem Druck standhalten können. 
Aber wenn schon Wallertauglichen Karpfenansitz, dann würd ich normal mit Pellets füttern und fischen. Die Wallermurmeln sind in meinen Augen mehr ein Kundenfang ohne viel dahinter. Gezielt auf Wels empfehl auch ich dir den Tintenfisch.  Meine  HP befindet sich zwar noch im Aufbau, aber ein wenig kannst du darüber schon finden..... www.angleritis.de

Gruß Jul


----------

